# dancing with the stars season 14



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, season 14's first show has just ended.
I liked it - how about you?


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I was surprised at how good everyone was!  Not an obvious loser in the bunch.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It appears that most of the media "writers" seem to feel the same way.
I guess that management noticed that they were losing ground in the popularity scores and realized that having mostly non-talent but lots of "drama" was not bringing in the viewers.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks like we are in for a great season!  I don't see an obvious front-runner, but instead several.  Yay, Mondays!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't realize there was a new thread. I thought we discussed the lineup already, but I guess that was in the old thread.

I just got to see it this morning. Hulu and the ABC site have been acting up and pausing every 20 seconds. But today was fine.

Yes, I agree. Best season opener ever. Some real standouts and not a train wreck in the bunch. 

Tonight will tell the tale. I'm not taking any chances. Going to my Mother's house to watch it with my netbook so I can keep up with the discussion.

See y'all later.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

That was probably the best season opener I've ever seen. There are at least four serious contenders, the top two being Katherine Jenkins and Jaleel White (to my mind). The weakest is the musician, Gavin, but he has a fan base and a sort of impudence that makes him interesting. I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so we started out with Chelsea and Rashon(?) - 2 9s.
I liked it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Roshon and Chelsie were great. I would never have thought he could be so sophisticated.

Sherri was a lot of fun. No kicks or flicks, but what she did, she did well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Melissa looked like she was trying too hard, but I enjoyed watching her dance.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't think Sherri was a great dancer, but she WAS fun.
And Maks and Mellisa looked good. I felt their scores were accurate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jack is way too enthusiastic.

Gladys pretty much messed up. She missed some steps and fell behind.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If there wasn't such stiff competition this year, Katherine Jenkins could win this. She was really surprising. 

Jaleel was pretty disappointing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will vote for Maria's laugh - dancing with Derek anyone will look good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My laptop is overheating so I have to shut down. See you later.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

well if I had to guess.......
Gavin was not so good.
Martina was weak this week.

the football player was great.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> well if I had to guess.......
> Gavin was not so good.
> Martina was weak this week.
> 
> the football player was great.


Good guess.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

This looked more like last week should have looked. Katherine Jenkins is amazing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> This looked more like last week should have looked. Katherine Jenkins is amazing.


I gave her all twelve of my votes. She probably doesn't have a fan base like a lot of the others.

Martina should go home, but what should happen doesn't always happen.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, we have two nights of the judges scores and two nights of audience voting to determine the first to leave.

It should be largely dependent on "popularity" but I am not sure that this group has much of a fan following amongst the audience of this show.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You know, I have never watched this show. I am a huge tennis fan, so I have been seeing the intro clips they show on the Tennis Channel about Martina and the other people on the show. I thought maybe I'll watch it to see Martina. I was watching Tennis though when it was on yesterday and if it looks she won't last anymore, I guess I shouldn't bother  . Wasn't Monica Seles on that show and she got kicked off first? 
Although I never watched the show, its hard not to hear about it and the celebrities that the dancers seem to have become. So do people actually vote for the contestant or the dancer. 

If a dancer is more popular than others through the seasons, how does anyone else have a chance then if they aren't with that dancer. 

I'll see, if Martina stays on a while, I might check in to see. I don't really know much of the rest of the people that are on. I looked at the names on the website. I only know Gavin and Melissa I think. And Gladis, I probably am missing some. 

I have to say though Martina looks amazing. Wowzer. She cleans up well.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> This looked more like last week should have looked. Katherine Jenkins is amazing.


I agree. Sherri Shepherd has surprised me so far, too. She's fun to watch. Practically contagious.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, Sherri is fun to watch....but how did she get the scores that she did?  She clearly left off a part of the dance and just adlibbed for several beats and she scores higher than others who danced as well and didn't have a major screwup?  I just don't understand those judges.
Martina does look good, but she sure had a tough night.  She just looked lost on the dance floor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> Yes, Sherri is fun to watch....but how did she get the scores that she did? She clearly left off a part of the dance and just adlibbed for several beats and she scores higher than others who danced as well and didn't have a major screwup? I just don't understand those judges.
> Martina does look good, but she sure had a tough night. She just looked lost on the dance floor.


It's like the judges are falling all over themselves to be nice. It's the Maks Syndrome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm can't watch the show until tomorrow. What dance was the judge's pick tonight? Katherine's Jive, maybe?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, no surprise in the elimination.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, no surprise in the elimination.


Martina was the right person to eliminate. So graceful on the tennis court, but not on the dance floor.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

sherri might be contagious, but so is the flu.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

but this is shaping up to be a great season


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Loving this season so far. Didn't get to see the elimination, but I had guessed it would be Martina. Can't wait till next week!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm loving this season so far, and I like that they had two dances before elimination.  My current favorite is Roshon and Chelsea. Was he actually in the bottom three or was the bottom three in "no particular order"?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> I'm loving this season so far, and I like that they had two dances before elimination. My current favorite is Roshon and Chelsea. Was he actually in the bottom three or was the bottom three in "no particular order"?


They always say that the bottom three is not necessarily the dancers who got the least votes. My guess is that Gavin was somewhere near the bottom, but Roshon wasn't. Judging from the amount of anguish over on twitter, I'd say Roshon was extremely popular.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was pretty shocked to see Roshon in the bottom three, but that was probably the effect that the producers wanted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

gina1230 said:


> I was pretty shocked to see Roshon in the bottom three, but that was probably the effect that the producers wanted.


You know they always say that the bottom three are not necessarily those with the fewest votes.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW! what a night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed it!! I forgot it was Monday. By the time I realized it, it was after 9pm and I didn't want to just watch the last half. I'll watch as soon as they get it up on Hulu. 

How did Catherine Jenkins do? She was soooo good the first two weeks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also missed the show.
Does anyone want to post a "recap"?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night's dances were "Your most memorable year" theme.  Dumb as far as I'm concerned.  

Katherine Jenkins got a 10 9 10 for a waltz.  IIRC, one other 10 was given.  Good number of 9s.  Plenty of 8s.  I don't think there was anything below 8.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoff, you can watch the show on the ABC website.

Watching the clips now. Just the dance and the judging.

Jack did a respectable Samba. Marie did a smoking Rumba (with Derek, what else would you expect). Katherine did one of the most elegant Waltzes I've ever seen (Carrie Ann is crying). 

Still watching. I'll report more later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gavin did a really nice Rumba and the judges said he was much improved. Gladys Foxtrot was good but bland and they gave her an awful song.

Back later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jackson Five music is not conducive to Samba hips. Once again, a bad song. Roshon did exceedingly well with what he was given. 

Jaleel did a Rumba to music that had more of a jazz feel. He danced well to the music but because of the music, the dance lacked sensuality.

Melissa did a Jive but at first I thought I heard wrong. The music was very slow and she did very well in that part. Then the music picked up and she danced some jive steps well. Then the music went slow again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Surprisingly nice Rumba from Sherri. She put a lot of feeling into it.

Very, very nice Rumba from Donald. Good movement, great emotion.

Of course, they gave William Levy a Salsa (semi-shirtless). For one heart-stopping moment, I thought he decapitated Cheryl, but he got out of it okay.  Well-done.

Not a single train wreck and I think they all danced very well in spite of the poor music choices in some cases. Unfortunately, the pros don't have a say in the music. They are given the dance and what they will dance it to. It has to be a real challenge for them sometimes.

My guess for going home tonight is Gladys or Melissa. I think it all depends on their fan bases. Personally, I gave all 11 of my votes to Katherine because she's got to be an unknown to the audience.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i'm not sure but i think the stars pick their own songs for this week...i might be wrong tho


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I wasn't surprised to see Sheri go although I figured she had more fans.

I was surprised to see Roshon and Chelsie in the bottom two.  He is one of the best dancers on the show!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I wasn't surprised to see Sheri go although I figured she had more fans.
> 
> I was surprised to see Roshon and Chelsie in the bottom two. He is one of the best dancers on the show!


I think they put Roshon in the bottom for dramatic effect.

I really thought Melissa or Gladys would go before Sheri. I'm going to miss her.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I think Gladys and Melissa will be the next two, just because of level of talent.
Then it will be very difficult because we have so much talent in this group.
IMHO.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think they put Roshon in the bottom for dramatic effect.


Except Tom said it was the bottom two. In the past when it hasn't been the bottom two he's said, "not necessarily in the bottom two." I think they really were in the bottom two.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, I think Gladys and Melissa will be the next two, just because of level of talent.
> Then it will be very difficult because we have so much talent in this group.
> IMHO.


I think Gladys could be around for awhile because of her fan base. Or maybe if she makes it in the bottom two, the judges will send her home. I think the new system for the judges sending home who they want starts this next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Except Tom said it was the bottom two. In the past when it hasn't been the bottom two he's said, "not necessarily in the bottom two." I think they really were in the bottom two.


If that's the case, then I can't understand it either. Last week's dance was barely a Samba, although he danced it very well. This week's dance showed a lot of maturity and he danced very, very well.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Roshon danced very well this week; he and Chelsea were adorable. It was like watching the end of a prom night Disney movie or something, really rather magical. Made me mooshy.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't normally vote, but after this week I will vote for Roshon and Chelsie.  They shouldn't be going home.  I hope he can make it to the finals because I think his freestyle would be amazing.

I think people don't vote for the best dancer anymore.  They vote for their favorite pro or favorite football player, not the best dancer. That's fine. It's just not a dance competition.  It's a popularity contest.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Injury report!

http://www.puredwts.com/2012/04/16/melissa-gilbert-on-dwts-week-5-its-time-to-believe-again/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well this just proves that the "stars" are not professional dancers.
Pushing this hard when you are not "in shape" may cause injuries.
So we have three walking wounded.

The show must go on.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

good show tonight. all of the argentine tangos were great, and i always enjoy santana


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Katherine and Mark were perfect--great costuming, great choreography, great dancing. Surprised it didn't get straight 10s.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

MeiLinMiranda said:


> Katherine and Mark were perfect--great costuming, great choreography, great dancing. Surprised it didn't get straight 10s.


Thanks for the reminder. I have to go vote for them.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I admit that I only watch snippets because I was watching Bones and House.  And I completely missed Carlos (one of the top guitar players IMHO).
But I did enjoy what I saw.
Nice performances by most.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Great competition this week.
Loved the Motown theme.

And while we love her, it was time for Gladys to leave.
Did you enjoy this week?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Great competition this week.
> Loved the Motown theme.
> 
> And while we love her, it was time for Gladys to leave.
> Did you enjoy this week?


I just watched it last night. The Motown theme was great, especially the Temptations.

Yes, it was time for Gladys to leave, but I also thought it was her best dance. Donald and Katherine continue to impress and Jaleel was definitely as good as he was the first week. If he continues the way he was last night, I wouldn't mind seeing Jaleel in the finals with Donald and Katherine.

William Levy is really not a very good dancer and if he ends up in the finals because of his abs, it won't make me happy at all. I'm hoping the dance-off will prevent that from happening. He nearly decapitated Cheryl at one point (not last night).

I think this is going to be one of my favorite seasons.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so this was another good week of dancing.
And I still love the look of Maria.

So tonight Jaleel goes home.


(and SYTYCD starts on May 24).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so this was another good week of dancing.
> And I still love the look of Maria.
> 
> So tonight Jaleel goes home.
> ...


Really? Jaleel went home tonight? I definitely thought Melissa was going to go. Jaleel was so great last week. Too bad he bombed this week.

I was also shocked at Maria's triple tens. Yes, she was very good, but not 30 good.

This has been a very good season and it's going to be tougher each week to see someone go home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Loved, loved, loved the trio dances. Even though Len voted Maria down, I thought that dance was great. They did do some Samba steps. 

If Roshon hadn't gone out of sync so obviously, I think he would have deserved triple tens. 

I still love Katherine and Donald for the finals but I think William Levy will probably knock Katherine out. Not that he's that great a dancer, but he does have the fan base. 

Double elimination tonight and anything can happen.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, so the double-elimination provided no real surprises.
Sorry for the competitors but this was kinda expected.
It will be hard to call from here, though (IMHO).



Spoiler



Roshon Fegan And Melissa Gilbert Say Farewell


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, so the double-elimination provided no real surprises.
> Sorry for the competitors but this was kinda expected.
> It will be hard to call from here, though (IMHO).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. In the beginning of the season, I would have bet Katherine and Donald for sure in the finals, but they've been scoring Katherine way low the last couple of shows. The judges have been loving Maria and William and it could be those two in the finals.

Or any combination of the four of them. 

This has been a wonderful season and I think we'll see an amazing finals.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really, really, enjoyed all the triples.  This was a good week of dancing!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I really, really, enjoyed all the triples. This was a good week of dancing!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I see you've changed your hair. Nice! And is that a new gun? Sweet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm just watching now. Maria stunned me with her Tango.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oookaaayyy ... just heard the results. Surprising, but still, it should be a great final. I honestly don't know who I would have sent home tonight.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oookaaayyy ... just heard the results. Surprising, but still, it should be a great final. I honestly don't know who I would have sent home tonight.


I was disappointed by the decision tonight. Although the last four couples are all very good, there was one that I thought would be the couple to leave.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I was disappointed by the decision tonight. Although the last four couples are all very good, there was one that I thought would be the couple to leave.


It was a bit of a shock considering the scores on Monday. I'll watch the results show today. I'm glad I know the results ahead of time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think people thought they didn't need the votes, and I suspect Mark & Kathryn got a lot of sympathy votes. I'm disappointed;


Spoiler



Derek's choreography is always great, and Maria was a fab partner.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Betsy, I see you've changed your hair. Nice! And is that a new gun? Sweet.


 

Why, yes, thank you for noticing. (Super quilter will be back....I sent the uniform off for cleaning.)

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think people thought they didn't need the votes, and I suspect Mark & Kathryn got a lot of sympathy votes. I'm disappointed;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Absolutely agree. From the moment I saw


Spoiler



Maria's feet dancing under the curtain


 I knew it was going to be a spectacular dance. Except for Kathryn's back spasm at the end, she did a great job, too. It was just a fantastic night of dancing.

Can't wait for next week and the free style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree about Mark & Kathryn's dance--I think it's clear they would have gotten 10s if they had finished it without the mishap.  I think the dancing has been great; William is hot, but I'm kind of hoping Mark finally wins.  But I could see any of them winning...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree about Mark & Kathryn's dance--I think it's clear they would have gotten 10s if they had finished it without the mishap. I think the dancing has been great; William is hot, but I'm kind of hoping Mark finally wins. But I could see any of them winning...
> 
> Betsy


Looking at the replay, I think it was clear that Mark didn't make it over her and got her with his knee.

I would rather have seen Maria in the finals than William. All hotness aside, he frequently forgets choreo or messes up his footwork. Maria has come so far since her first dance and I would have loved to see her freestyle.

No matter what, this has been a great season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will admit that I really expected Maria to be in the finals.
And I agree that I think the voters just assumed that she would get votes so they voted for others to try to "save" them.
Oh, well.
All four are terrific.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I will admit that I really expected Maria to be in the finals.
> And I agree that I think the voters just assumed that she would get votes so they voted for others to try to "save" them.
> Oh, well.
> All four are terrific.


Yes, it's a shame. Donald is getting the NFL vote, William is getting the hot-latin vote, and Kathryn got the sympathy vote. I wonder how it would have come out if Kathryn hadn't had that mishap. She got all 9's. I think she would have gotten tens and might not have needed the sympathy vote.

No sense speculating. It is what it is and I'm still happy. I'll be watching Maria and Derek's tango many times in the future.

Cheryl does a terrific freestyle although she blew it with Gilles Marini. I'm sure Mark will come up with something innovative. Peta is the unknown factor. She's come a long way with Donald considering (if I remember correctly), she was eliminated first last time.

This has absolutely been one of my favorite seasons.

What do y'all think of the All-Stars for next season? I think they'll try to bring back Sabrina if she'll agree.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

apparently today is Derek Hough's birthday.
1985 – Derek Hough

So he gets to rest on his B'day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> apparently today is Derek Hough's birthday.
> 1985 - Derek Hough
> 
> So he gets to rest on his B'day.


Derek can't be that young! As long as he's been on DWTS, I figured him for early 30's.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well we know he is the "baby" in the family.
And he WAS awfully young when he joined the show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well we know he is the "baby" in the family.
> And he WAS awfully young when he joined the show.


I guess that's why he's so cute!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great finale!!

Len hit the nail on the head about William's freestyle. I was very disappointed. There was absolutely nothing special about it and Len is right that William shakes his bum and gets the audience all riled up. He danced well, but didn't compare in the least with Katherine and Donald.

Katherine's freestyle was fantastic. A lot of content and she danced it very, very well. 

Then Donald came on board. His instincts to go country were right on. Drew LaChay's freestyle was one of the best ever and Donald's was just as good.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree that William is not dancing as much as he is shaking his booty and Cheryl is looking good.
Donald did only two flicks in the Argentine - Pita looked great and Donald was a good partner......but.
And I thought that Mark had put too much into their freestyle.....but.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not a big surprise, although


Spoiler



I would have preferred Katherine. She's been both more versatile and more consistent than Donald.



No matter what, it was a great season and the best that I can remember.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah - it is what it is.
I would have loved to have seen Maria win.
But the public votes and when the judges give out the same scores to the competitors, it becomes a popularity contest.
They were all winners - great finish.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I thought it was the best season by far, and I had hoped that Maria and Katherine would be in the finals. Both were wonderful dancers and had fantastic pros working with them. As it turned out, the final four were all extremely good, and I had a feeling it would turn out the way it did once I saw that


Spoiler



William was in third place. The NFL vote always counts for a lot. (Don't get me wrong. I love professional football, and I know that the stars' voters really turn out the vote.)


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

So, who would be your pick(s) to return for the All Star version of DWTS next season?

Off the top of my head, I nominate:

Drew Lachey
Mario Lopez
Stacey Kiebler


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with Stacey.
I would add Giles Marini.
and Sabrina Bryan.
and Brooke Burke.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hadn't considered that they might actually bring back former winners. I'm sure the scoring would be extremely close from the beginning.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll go along with all of those and I'd like to see Maria and Katherine back, too. 

Kirstie Alley has been doing 100 days of dance on Twitter and I'd like to see her again

Rob Kardashian, Kelly Osbourne, Apolo Ono.

So many good dancers. I'll bet Carson Kressley will be back. He's in DWTSLV with Lacey and Kyle Massey.


----------

